# Merry Christmas



## graudeejs (Dec 24, 2009)

M*e*rry Christmas everyone!

Let the source be with us!


----------



## Business_Woman (Dec 24, 2009)

I have no intention of marrying Christmas 

M*e*rry Christmas to you too >_>


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 24, 2009)

You know sometimes I wonder whether it's 'merry' or 'marry'... but anyway am sticking with merry.

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Beastie (Dec 24, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> M*e*rry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Let the source be with us!


May it *always* be with you!


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 24, 2009)

> Last edited by killasmurf86; Today at 18:20. Reason: Fixed syntax bug. lol



Lol. Should submit a PR to DD


----------



## oliverh (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy Holidays to all of you


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all of you
Choose FreeBSD for Love , FreeBSD is great love


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone! (well, except one...)


----------



## foldingstock (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy Holidays to all. Live long and prosper.


----------



## fonz (Dec 24, 2009)

Business_Woman said:
			
		

> I have no intention of marrying Christmas


Are you sure?

Oh, and of course I'd also like to take this opportunity to wish everybody whatever they wish me :e

Alphons


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all.
2009 was the year I started using FreeBSD.
In 2007 I started with Linux, then moved to Solaris and finally arrived at FreeBSD.


----------



## anomie (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas, folks.


----------



## oldduffer (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy Holidays and best wishes for a terrific 2010!


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 25, 2009)

Happy Christmas!  Drink till you feel Joy.  & hope that Joy's husband doesn't catch you.


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 25, 2009)

Happy mid-winter holidays!


----------



## sossego (Dec 25, 2009)

Feliz Natal.
My family is sending me erva mate and real Brazilian coffee.
Yah!!!


----------



## rbelk (Dec 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas all, and a happy new year using FreeBSD!


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 26, 2009)

fonz said:
			
		

> Are you sure?
> 
> Oh, and of course I'd also like to take this opportunity to wish everybody whatever they wish me :e
> 
> Alphons



She was a disgrace to Bond babes! x( 

Belated Xmas wishes.


----------



## achix (Dec 26, 2009)

happy hollidays dudes!!


----------



## fonz (Dec 26, 2009)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> She was a disgrace to Bond babes! x(


Denise Richards' acting sure sucked indeed, but I was referring to the character rather than the actress 

Alphons (besides, it was a joke anyway)


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 27, 2009)

fonz said:
			
		

> Denise Richards' acting sure sucked indeed, but I was referring to the character rather than the actress
> 
> Alphons (besides, it was a joke anyway)



I know you were talking about the character. So no problem.


----------

